# 2017 Rogue heat not working



## Delsil (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a 2017 Rogue SV that I leased back in October and only has 4100 miles on it as of today. The past month when I put the heat on and crank it up to 80 degrees, the air coming out is cool, not cold but not hot. Has anyone had the same problem and if so what was the fix?


----------

